# defasar señal de audio 180 grados para configuracion puente



## pablin (Sep 9, 2007)

hola a todos. alguien tiene un circuito para defasar una senal de audio 180 grados. porque tengo un amplificador con 2 canales de 100 watts y quisiera puentearlos para obtener 200w


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2007)

Aqui tienes un circuito del que se habla en el foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1557


----------



## elmario (Sep 9, 2007)

Hola vieja el circuito del que habla fogonazo esta bueno, si querés algo mas sencillo probá este que Elliot tambien la tiene muy clara: http://sound.whsites.net/project14.htm
Saludos


----------



## downcount (Sep 10, 2007)

HOla.....no se si me equivoco...pero creo q invirtiendo la polaridad...positivo por negativo y negativo por positivo ya se invierten 180 grados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

Para downcount se habla de inversion de face dinamica, esto es para señal de audio alterna
Y la idea consiste es tener a un mismo tiempo una señal que excurcione hacia positivo y su señal "espejada" que excurciona hacia negativo.

Edit:
Si inviertes la polaridad en un circuito puedes lograr esfuerzo y constancia mediante ! "Quemarlo" ¡


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2007)

El primer circuito de fogonazo es el mas utilizado en sistemas profesionales.

Antes de realizarlo te aconsejo que hagas un test de rendimiento de tus amplificador en puente utilizando un programita de edición de audio como el SOUND FORGE, utilizando la opción invert en uno de los dos canales. De esta forma obtendrás una señal invertida 180º  y podras evaluar el comportamiento de tus amplificador en puente sin tener que realizar el circuito. 
 Ante todo recuerda el tema de las impedancias, y de la fuente de alimentación, que sea capaz de suministrar toda la potencia requerida en un sistema bridge.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

Como odio darle la razon a alguien ¡ ¡  (Ironia)

Pero tecnidenso tiene razon, yo particularmente NO uso configuracion puente, si necesito mas potencia fabrico o consigo un amplificador mas grande.
Ademas, cuando aplicas configuracion puente duplicas las posibilidades de que TODO deje de funcionar, pierdes el efecto de cancelacion de rizado de fuente y sumas distorciones.

Existen amplificador profecionales de alta calidad preparados par esta configuracion, pero estos ya fueron diseñados con esa idea, por lo que se han reforzado etapas de salida acorde a los requerimientos.

En una sola oportunidad aplique un amplificador en puente, y fue para exitar una linea de distribucion de audio de 70 V con transformadores y reostatos independiente para cada parlante (>70 parlantes). Y la unica alternativa a NO usar el amplificador puente (Bridge) era un BRUTO transformador de audio de dudosa linealidad.

Recordar que la fuente para un amplificador puente NO duplica los requerimientos, los CUADRUPLICA

Saludos, QSL


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 13, 2007)

Efectivamente bien dicho, Saludos


----------



## pablin (Sep 13, 2007)

gracias fogonazo tenes razon hice lo que me dijo tecnicdeso con el sound forge de invertir un canal, el incremento del volumen era notable pero a costa de un calentamiento exesivo y distorcion a alto volumen. ahora mi pregunta es si agregandole un disipador de calor  de los tipo cooler y no superando la corriente maxima que pueden entregar los transistores tendria que funcionar sin problemas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Preguntas que se me ocuren:
1) La fuente soportara la nueva demanda ?
2) La etapa de salida soportara la nueva demanda (A largo plazo)? 
3) Realmente es necesario ese nivel de potencia ?

Otra cosa que pierdes en configuracion puente es el Damping factor o factor de amortiguamiento, este es un parametro que ayuda a proteger los parlantes

Existen variables que los simuladores no te dan: como la fatiga termica (De las etapas de salida) y solo se ven despues de horas de funcionamiento y muchos ciclos de encendido

Si posteas el circuito se podria dar una opinion mas tecnica al respecto.
Saludos a Ricardo A.


----------



## pablin (Sep 15, 2007)

el circuito no lo tengo ya que es de un equipo kenwood rxd 553. me quedo una duda sobre lo que me pusistes en en mensaje anterior:
un amplificador puente NO duplica los requerimientos, los CUADRUPLICA. desde mi punto de vista el amplificador esta preparado para conectarle 2 bafles de 6 ohms 1 por canal (posee 2 canales el amplificador), ahora si yo lo configuro en modo puente y le conecto un bafle de 6 ohms  con la diferencia de que soporte 200 watts el amplificador tendria que funcionar normal, con la diferencia de que pierdo el factor de amortiguamiento etc, pero la fuente trabajaria igual que si tuviese conectado 1 bafle de 6 ohms por canal sin puente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Si tienes conectados 1 parlante en cada canal la potencia estara dada por:
Pot = (V * V ) / R
P tot. = (Vd * Vd ) / Rd + (Vi * Vi ) / Ri

Donde:
Pd = Pot. canal derecho
Pi = Pot canall Izquierdo
Vd = Tension (RMS) del canal der.
Vi = Tension (RMS) del canal izq.
R = Res. parlante

Si en cambio usas confuguracion puente 

Pt = (Vd + Vi) * (Vd + Vi) / R

En el primer caso la pot total es suma de las pot. der. e izq.
En el segundo caso la potencia total sera funcion directa de la suma de las tensiones de las etapas al cuadrado 

Si le das valor a las eq. veras de que hablo


----------



## tupolev (Sep 30, 2007)

Este es también, bastante interesante.
saludos


----------



## piou centeno (Oct 14, 2007)

amigo ando buscando un circuito para poner un amplificador en puente ya tengo los amplificador y el transformador tanbien, solo me falta el circuito para ponerlo en puente me pueden recomendar uno   y um poco de explicacion para  conectarlo  en los amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Si lees un poco este mismo post veras explicaciones y circuitos.


----------



## piou centeno (Oct 15, 2007)

Fogosazo te lo agradezco de corazón  hermano  pero cual de estos circuito de puente que están aquí me recomienda  ya que usted tiene mas experiencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Los dos funcionan a la perfección, de acuerdo a tu nivel de conocimientos y practica elije cual realizar

Este es el mas profesional
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1557

Y este el mas sencillo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5128


----------



## piou centeno (Oct 15, 2007)

bueno fogonazo hasta hay vamos bien me gustaría armar el profesional   pero antes de eso  consultar usted sabe que en  el sistema de puente profesional tiene  dos salida  una marcada   con la letra A y otra con la letra B  mi primera pregunta en la salida b me sale como un  interruptor  y dice BRIDGE  estereo  que significa eso  me podría explicar y la otra pregunta  es la siguiente  yo para montar un amplificador en puente  nesecito dos amplificador iguales   de las mis potencia  me supongo y para instalarle el sistema de puente ha eso amplificador me supongo  que ha un amplificador le tengo que meter en la entrada de audio la salida del circuito en puente marcada con la letra A y al otro amplificador también la salida del circuito en puente marcada con la letra B  y   la salida tengo que pagar los dos positivo no lo puedo poner ha tierra porque ase corto es así ono  hermano me puede explicar un poco mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

> me gustaría armar el profesional pero antes de eso consultar usted sabe que en el sistema de puente profesional tiene dos salida una marcada con la letra A y otra con la letra B mi primera pregunta en la salida b me sale como un interruptor y dice BRIDGE estereo que significa eso me podría explicar



La llave permite conectar los 2 amplificador en puente o en estereo 2 con 3 = Puente
2 con 1 Stereo 



> y la otra pregunta es la siguiente yo para montar un amplificador en puente nesecito dos amplificador iguales de las mis potencia me supongo y para instalarle el sistema de puente ha eso amplificador me supongo que ha un amplificador le tengo que meter en la entrada de audio la salida del circuito en puente marcada con la letra A y al otro amplificador también la salida del circuito en puente marcada con la letra B y la salida tengo que pagar los dos positivo no lo puedo poner ha tierra porque ase corto es así ono hermano me puede explicar un poco mejor



Correcto, con la salida A alimentas el amplificado 1 y con la salida B al 2
Los amplificador deben ser exactamente iguales, NO puede haber potenciometro de volumen despues del circuito de inversion a puente. 

La masas de los 2 amplificador (Entradas) deben ir puenteadas entre si


----------



## andresssdj (Ene 16, 2008)

Hola, podrian explicar como introducir la señal si la testeo con el soundforge, a mi entender seria asi, corrijanme si esta mal:

canal 1 señal normal
canal 2 señal en 180°

las masas se compartirian.


asi debo conectar?


----------



## electrico (May 20, 2008)

hola a todos queria abrir otro post pero como esncontre este voy a dejar mi duda aca resulta que tengo los integrados stk441 y stk443 y lo que tengo en mente es armar cualquiera de los 2 en modo bridge pero segun lo que lei en este post creo que no en todos los amplificador se puede usar este sistema del bridge por eso me quedo la duda yo ya estaba a punto de armar el amplificador ahora tengo dudas alguien de ustedes me podria decir si tendria problemas al conectarlos con este sistema?.Saludos.

a y otra cosa mas que me olvidaba en un sistema bridge como conecto los trminales del parlante el positivo va al amplificador que tiene señal directa? o al que tiene la señal desfasada


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ago 30, 2008)

tienes que conectar el parlante como carga flotante es decir los dos terminales a los dos positivos de los amplificador sin usar el gnd.pero antes habiendo instalado el circuito inversor de fase a la entrada de los amps y teniendo en cuenta que la carga minima aumenta.por ejemplo, si tus amps solos, soportaban hasta 4 ohm ahora con la nueva configuracion solo se puede hasta 8 ohm sino puede haber humo! por lo que debes hacer un nuevo arreglo(si quieres usar mas de un bafle) de los parlantes para esa confuguracion y aclaro, una cosa es hacer bridge y otra cosa es unir  en paralelo las entradas de los amplificador para conseguir la misma señal en ambos cada uno con carga referenciada a gnd aparte


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 23, 2009)

> Recordar que la fuente para un amplificador puente NO duplica los requerimientos, los CUADRUPLICA


Hola *Fogonazo*: Quedé congelado con el soldador a 2mm del impreso. ¿Esto es válido para los integrados tipo TDA2030  usados en puente? Creía que duplicando el  amperaje estaba bien ¿debo además filtrar con capacitores 4 veces mayores? ¿puedo entrar directamente a esta configuración de amplificador desde un humilde pre mono? Gracias por tu ayuda, amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> .....Quedé congelado con el soldador a 2mm del impreso.


*¿?¿?¿?*



> ¿Esto es válido para los integrados tipo TDA2030  usados en puente? Creía que duplicando el  amperaje estaba bien ¿debo además filtrar con capacitores 4 veces mayores?


La formula de potencia simplificada a este caso es
*W = V² / R*
Donde
*W=* Potencia 
*V=* Tensión de salida
*R= *Resistencia de carga

Cuando pones en configuración puente sumas los voltajes de salida, pero este a su ves se eleva al cuadrado para el calculo de la potencia, por eso la potencia se dispara, y también el consumo

Veamos con números
Tenemos 1 etapa de 10 VCA de salida sobre 4 Ω
Eso nos da: W = (10 * 10) / 4 = *25 W*

Si ponemos en 2 en puente (Suponiendo que no afecte el rendimiento), los voltajes de salida se suman
Nos da ahora W = (10 + 10)² / 4 = 400 /4 = *100W*



> ¿puedo entrar directamente a esta configuración de amplificador desde un humilde pre mono? Gracias por tu ayuda, amigo.


No puedes "Atacar" directo desde un previo común a una configuración "Puente", necesitas una etapa que invierta 180º la señal, una señal respecto de la otra, este desfasaje lo puedes lograr con un simple transistor o con un par de integrados, depende de que calidad requieras


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 23, 2009)

Amigo *Fogonazo *: lo del soldador fué una broma, porque estaba por empezar muy pronto a meter mano en el proyecto, cuando vi este post. Pero ahora en serio, subo el esquema del proyecto, como para confirmar lo que me planteas. Lo que ocurre, creo, es que me convendría  usar directamente un integrado más potente, porque la diferencia de precio en el transformador se hace sentir. Y no sé si no ir por un amplificador con mosfets o darlingtons (es para amplificar instrumentos, y la idea es rondar los 30W RMS y a lo mas 50W RMS)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2009)

como se que el programa sound forge me desfasa la señal, antes de quemar mi amplificador quiero saber si si la invierte.


saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2009)

nada, nada...

ya queme un parlante de 400W... Amo la configuracion puente.

saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Ene 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> como se que el programa sound forge me desfasa la señal, antes de quemar mi amplificador quiero saber si si la invierte.



Primero Por que te lo muestra graficamente ..    
Segundo escuchando te das cuenta de la inversion de fase (suena raro)

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2009)

En un coment del compañero Ezavalla menciona que el esquema del Gain & Bridge subido por Luciperrro y tratado en este tema es un poco inestable y muy "Dificil" de controlar. Será por la configuración del inversor de fase, que si no me equipoco es un opa en configuracion Integrador y estos se caracterizan por ser inestables.

Veamos que sale de esto, ya que pensaba ensamblarlo para unas pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 29, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aqui tienes un circuito del que se habla en el foro
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1557



En primer lugar mis saludos... sé que es un tema bastante trillado, pero ahorita tengo ganas de armar un circuito pre-amplificador con inversor para conectar un amplificador en puente, vi el que tu recomendaste, me parece muy bueno , y tambien lei todo lo que se ha hablado en cuanto a las desventajas que posee, pero quiero sacarme  las dudas de manera practica y ademas tu debes saber que uno se siente mejor cuando es uno mismo quien diseña y arma un circuito funcional, en fin te agradeceria fielmente que revisaras el circuito que adjunto para conocer tu criterio y para que me dieras tus sugerencias. 
Muchos saludos......


----------

